# RC Challenge



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I'll get to the point, I want to see a Cruze roll coal.

So I'm placing this challenge into effect as of today for you diesel owners. First person to roll coal in a Cruze wins a special prize. The prize can vary from vinyl, a car part, a gift card, a coupon, or a snickers bar.

Aaannnnddddd GO!














*Disclaimer, prize will be given to said coal roller by le moi.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

What, in your debased variant of the English language, is a "roll coal," and why in the seven hells would anyone choose to do it?

(Unless, of course, it is a simple typographical error for "roll call," which still leaves me puzzled.)


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Produce a large cloud of thick black smoke ! Rolling coal . Roll coal . 

Environmentalists are said to have been annoyed by such an action . Great 1 Smurf , although there might not be any Takers to the challenge . Worth the shot though .


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Rolling coal is a craft finely honed by toothless ******** every where. 

Although I'd never intentionally go out of my way do it, I gotta admit when I fired up my buddies 25 year old tri-axle and stomped on the accelerator leaving a thick cloud of black smoke and general anger coming out of that old cummins, I smile a little.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

grs1961 said:


> What, in your debased variant of the English language, is a "roll coal," and why in the seven hells would anyone choose to do it?
> 
> (Unless, of course, it is a simple typographical error for "roll call," which still leaves me puzzled.)


Completly off topic but I had to respond........

I frequent a scooter forum based in the UK.
Over the years, we have this never ending 'What does that mean' q&a thing going.

Naturally, I assume they have massacred english.....they assume the same of me.

Rolling coal was correctly described.......but to see it, pull up some videos of tractor pulls.
By injecting huge amounts of fuel into a diesel, a great power increase is realized but a huge plume of black, sooty smoke comes with it......hence, 'Rolling Coal'

Rob


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine rolls coal all day long. It just gets trapped by the DPF.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

This will be interesting...I too would like to see this happen lol !


Just Cruzin'


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Burp That's Nice to know that the cruzen will probably not be able to roll coal !


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Can it be done? Without modifications that is.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Coming from the diesel truck world. There is nothing I hate more in the world then the term roll coal and the people who's sole goal in life is to do so.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

DieselMan33 said:


> Coming from the diesel truck world. There is nothing I hate more in the world then the term roll coal and the people who's sole goal in life is to do so.


I'm not so fortunate enough to live in a small town where that's all that happens...every Friday and Saturday night a bunch of high school kids go to the gas station then all pull out at the same time "rolling coal"...pretty annoying.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> I'll get to the point, I want to see a Cruze roll coal.
> 
> So I'm placing this challenge into effect as of today for you diesel owners. First person to roll coal in a Cruze wins a special prize. The prize can vary from vinyl, a car part, a gift card, a coupon, or a snickers bar.
> 
> ...


Yeah... Not the forum for this talk. Prepare for pages upon pages of flaming. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Flaming for what?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Mick said:


> Can it be done? Without modifications that is.


No, all diesels that wish to roll coal need modification.



DieselMan33 said:


> Coming from the diesel truck world. There is nothing I hate more in the world then the term roll coal and the people who's sole goal in life is to do so.


LMAO, there are plenty of things in the car world that piss people off to no end. Personally I just think it would be funny to have some tiny little Cruze drive up to a meet with a bunch of trucks and roll coal, just to see their reactions.



titanman2789 said:


> Yeah... Not the forum for this talk. Prepare for pages upon pages of flaming.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Just warning you. I brought up deletes and this whole forum blew up with things like "Whaaaaaaaaat?" "Don't do deletes because it's illegal" "My mom told me not to delete my car" "To delete is bad, even if your car will never be emissions tested" … etc. Just saying, there is a different type of "car culture" on a Cruze forum than on, say, a Cummins forum. Obviously someone already had to bring up the whole ******* thing. 

But anyway, I don't think you can roll coal in this car without deletes and a tuner. And with SCR I doubt there will ever be a delete kit

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

It's an internet forum, let it blow up. I'll light the match.

If you want to satisfy your innermost immaturity, youtube "rolling coal on people". It's stupid and ridiculous but I find it hilarious. It lowers the amount of "crusty old man" building up inside me. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I would love to roll coal, but we'll need to delete the emissions system from the car before this is feasible. I was *very* disappointed when I watched my dyno video and saw NOTHING come out of the tail pipe. grumble grumble grumble


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I think rolling coal satisfies man's primal love of fire, we all want to build the biggest fire possible and where there's smoke there's fire 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

titanman2789 said:


> Just warning you. I brought up deletes and this whole forum blew up with things like "Whaaaaaaaaat?" "Don't do deletes because it's illegal" "My mom told me not to delete my car" "To delete is bad, even if your car will never be emissions tested" … etc. Just saying, there is a different type of "car culture" on a Cruze forum than on, say, a Cummins forum. Obviously someone already had to bring up the whole ******* thing.
> 
> But anyway, I don't think you can roll coal in this car without deletes and a tuner. And with SCR I doubt there will ever be a delete kit


Lmao, for a day or two I ran my car(1.8L N/A) with the BNR header/downpipe and straight piped. So no primary cat, secondary cat, resonator, or muffler.

That and my room mate has a 1.4T and he daily's it with no cats, resonator, or muffler. I could not care less what you do to your car as long as you don't improperly install HID's. Those can blind other drivers, but as far as emissions, its your ticket if you get caught and your money spent to fix it, not mine.



KpaxFAQ said:


> It's an internet forum, let it blow up. I'll light the match.
> 
> If you want to satisfy your innermost immaturity, youtube "rolling coal on people". It's stupid and ridiculous but I find it hilarious. It lowers the amount of "crusty old man" building up inside me.


I haven't been a part of a flame war in a while, feel free to go ahead. This is my thread, and as long as the flame war stays in this thread, and nothing gets taken too far, I condone it.

Also, I have youtubed it, and I find it extremely hilarious. Thats why I want to see a Cruze do it, because it would be even more hilarious.



Danny5 said:


> I would love to roll coal, but we'll need to delete the emissions system from the car before this is feasible. I was *very* disappointed when I watched my dyno video and saw NOTHING come out of the tail pipe. grumble grumble grumble


Cut-out? Wouldn't something like that be possible to bypass the system? Might still need to delete something in the system, but you could still run enough after the cut out to keep it quiet/clean for daily. Heck, maybe if you mod the car for a day just to make the vid and then sell the parts, I would love to see a Cruze roll coal.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Smurf if you want someone to roll coal you will have to doll out some heavy cash !



View attachment 74041
When you get enough money to throw away you just might learn how to do that in your own driveway !


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have watched some of those pick up trucks drag racing on you tube and wonder what is the point? I feel the same about burnout competitions, really quite pointless and highly polluting.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Including Toxic ! We have to remember Smurf is a very young man and he gets off by this stuff . You remember when we had the energy and our bodies healed faster after a long days work we still had energy to burn off . Try pulling a 36 hr day and wake up in 3 hrs and grunt through another 36 to 50 hrs. I don't miss it . The women though were a ya know women !


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I miss my 98 Mercedes E300. It would belch black smoke when stomped on. I confess to stomping on it when a prius driving tree hugging hippie was behind me and making him drive through my black smoke. 

The process to roll coal on a cruze is no secret. delete the stuff from the computer and remove the DPF and SCR. probably cost around a thousand bucks. Then you got to put it back when you sell it or keep it forever. tempted but not that much. Its just not that kind of car. Would love to see someone do it for kicks.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I think rolling coal satisfies man's primal love of fire, we all want to build the biggest fire possible and where there's smoke there's fire
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


^Nominate for quote of the month.

If I had a Cruze diesel, I would so totally straight pipe it. I'm not the type to roll coal often, but I'll admit it is kinda fun every now and then.

That said, I know what I'll be doing this weekend.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yo Dawg where is that Girl at ?


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> ...That said, I know what I'll be doing this weekend.


Finishing that Excursion Powerstroke swap project...


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> ^Nominate for quote of the month.
> 
> If I had a Cruze diesel, I would so totally straight pipe it. I'm not the type to roll coal often, but I'll admit it is kinda fun every now and then.
> 
> That said, I know what I'll be doing this weekend.


You would need the correct tuner to fool the car since all the emissions electronics would be off too. Otherwise it would go into limp mode. You say you would straight pipe it now but would it be worth the cost to just roll coal every now and then? I understand the guys with the trucks deleting their emissions systems, but even that is in the past now that the newest trucks have SCR too. I know on the Cummins side, the '13 and newer trucks are able to get 20 mpg on the highway. Some deleted 2012s don't even see that kind of mileage. That being said, I would love to be able to do deletes and have my car puff out some black smoke every now and then but I just don't see it happening. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Diesels can make big power without any smoke. There are plenty of clean running diesel trucks running 9's and 10's. I am not against doing deletes as I would not mind to get some of that crap off. I am against the people who get those deletes and then go around blowing black smoke all over. That is the reason we have all this emission BS anyways. 

I just can't stand guys with diesel trucks that think it is funny to blow smoke in other peoples cars and other crap. That is why diesel vehicles have a bad rep. My truck smoked a decent amount on the highest tune and I was not a fan. Good clean tuning is where it is at in the diesel world. People think if it smokes a lot it must have a lot of power and it is far from the truth.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

DieselMan33 said:


> Diesels can make big power without any smoke. There are plenty of clean running diesel trucks running 9's and 10's. I am not against doing deletes as I would not mind to get some of that crap off. I am against the people who get those deletes and then go around blowing black smoke all over. That is the reason we have all this emission BS anyways.
> 
> I just can't stand guys with diesel trucks that think it is funny to blow smoke in other peoples cars and other crap. That is why diesel vehicles have a bad rep. My truck smoked a decent amount on the highest tune and I was not a fan. Good clean tuning is where it is at in the diesel world. People think if it smokes a lot it must have a lot of power and it is far from the truth.


+1000 agreements, sir. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> Diesels can make big power without any smoke. There are plenty of clean running diesel trucks running 9's and 10's. I am not against doing deletes as I would not mind to get some of that crap off. I am against the people who get those deletes and then go around blowing black smoke all over. That is the reason we have all this emission BS anyways.
> 
> I just can't stand guys with diesel trucks that think it is funny to blow smoke in other peoples cars and other crap. That is why diesel vehicles have a bad rep. My truck smoked a decent amount on the highest tune and I was not a fan. Good clean tuning is where it is at in the diesel world. People think if it smokes a lot it must have a lot of power and it is far from the truth.


I know it's horrible and immature but I think it's hilarious. My buddy had a smoke tune and used to pull up next to me when I was under a tri-axle wrenching and he'd light his 7.3 up. It was infuriating but hilarious every time  

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Some days it just pays more to stay in bed and dream of all of the Mods that you will be able to do if you only did not kiss that frog and decide that your impulse to procreate did not get in your way ! We still have Dragstrips Right .


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

brian v said:


> Some days it just pays more to stay in bed and dream of all of the Mods that you will be able to do if you only did not kiss that frog and decide that your impulse to procreate did not get in your way ! We still have Dragstrips Right .


I don't know about that but there are definitely other things that eat up the money before I even think about mods

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

brian v said:


> Some days it just pays more to stay in bed and dream of all of the Mods that you will be able to do if you only did not kiss that frog and decide that your impulse to procreate did not get in your way ! We still have Dragstrips Right .


Every time I read one of your posts I just think of the high van from Disney's movie Cars. You just seem spaced out 99% of the time.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

DieselMan33 said:


> Every time I read one of your posts I just think of the high van from Disney's movie Cars. You just seem spaced out 99% of the time.


That's Nice ! You don't read much then ! Besides rolling coal in a Cruzen would not be in your best interest .


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

brian v said:


> That's Nice ! You don't read much then ! Besides rolling coal in a Cruzen would not be in your best interest .


A moment of clarity!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

KpaxFAQ said:


> A moment of clarity!


You have to complete the challenge your still dreaming .


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The 2003 duramax(stock) I used to drive would produce a pretty thick cloud of smoke when I finally would get on it(usually drove like a grandma). I utilized this feature everytime I had to pass a group of bike riders who think the highway is a good place to play. Listen a-holes there is enough other roads around you don't need to slow everyone else down, also how about getting in single file line so I can pass you more safely? 

I always smile when I could see them choking on all that soot.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

spacedout said:


> The 2003 duramax(stock) I used to drive would produce a pretty thick cloud of smoke when I finally would get on it(usually drove like a grandma). I utilized this feature everytime I had to pass a group of bike riders who think the highway is a good place to play. Listen a-holes there is enough other roads around you don't need to slow everyone else down, also how about getting in single file line so I can pass you more safely?
> 
> I always smile when I could see them choking on all that soot.


That's kinda a dick move. Sounds like you are the a-hole in that scenario

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I have to Thank The Smurf for this Thread it helps us older members realize how the Cruze Diesel Owners feel about the original Cruzen Owners . That's Nice !


----------

